# Motor für Futterboot



## Lance (26. August 2008)

Hallo Leute jetzt sind die alten Bootbauer gefragt. Ich hab mir ein Futterboot gebaut siehe:www.*planet*-*vopi*.de/html/body_do_it_yourself.html 

Jetzt bin ich bei dem Problem mit dem Motor.#c Das Boot ist sonnst soweit zusammen gebastelt. Als Antrieb habe ich mir einen Jetantrieb vorgestellt. Was sagt ihr dazu?;+ Bombardiert mich mal bitte mit Ideen. Das Boot soll auch ein wenig Geschwinnndigkeit auf den See bringen. Soll zwar kein Speedboot werden, aber es sollte nicht ne halbe Stunde brauchen auf dem Weg A-B-A.
Danke schon mal #h#6
Gruß vom Lance


----------



## Lance (26. August 2008)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Hey keiner dabei der n bisschen Ahnung hat ?#c:c#c
Sorry wenn ich es nicht abwarten kann aber wollte das Boot diese Woche fertig bekommen und am Wochenende probefahren.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Gruß vom Lance


----------



## Leon93 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Mir wurden Graupner 600 Eco empfohlen.Mit Jetantrieb kenn ich mich nicht aus,wird aber teuer.


----------



## rob (26. August 2008)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

grüß dich!
futterboot mit jetantrieb?
na servas..legst du damit auch deine montagen aus:q
auf deiner verlinkten seite, die sehr interessant ist, befindet sich ein forum mit fragen nur über das futterboot bauen.die können dir dort sicher am aller besten helfen!
viel spass mit dem boot und lg
rob


----------



## AAlfänger (26. August 2008)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*



Lance schrieb:


> Hallo Leute jetzt sind die alten Bootbauer gefragt. Ich hab mir ein Futterboot gebaut siehe:www.*planet*-*vopi*.de/html/body_do_it_yourself.html
> 
> Jetzt bin ich bei dem Problem mit dem Motor.#c Das Boot ist sonnst soweit zusammen gebastelt. Als Antrieb habe ich mir einen Jetantrieb vorgestellt. Was sagt ihr dazu?;+ Bombardiert mich mal bitte mit Ideen. Das Boot soll auch ein wenig Geschwinnndigkeit auf den See bringen. Soll zwar kein Speedboot werden, aber es sollte nicht ne halbe Stunde brauchen auf dem Weg A-B-A.
> Danke schon mal #h#6
> Gruß vom Lance


Hallo Lance,
Schau mal bei Graupner nach, die haben einen Jetantrieb im
Programm. Er ist für die Modelle der Boddenboote Hecht, Zander
und  Butt gedacht, das sind Nachbauten der DGzRS-Boote die
auf Usedom stationiert sind.
Mit freundlichen Gruß AAlänger


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*



Lance schrieb:


> Hallo Leute jetzt sind die alten Bootbauer gefragt. Ich hab mir ein Futterboot gebaut siehe:www.*planet*-*vopi*.de/html/body_do_it_yourself.html
> 
> Jetzt bin ich bei dem Problem mit dem Motor.#c Das Boot ist sonnst soweit zusammen gebastelt. Als Antrieb habe ich mir einen Jetantrieb vorgestellt. Was sagt ihr dazu?;+ Bombardiert mich mal bitte mit Ideen. Das Boot soll auch ein wenig Geschwinnndigkeit auf den See bringen. Soll zwar kein Speedboot werden, aber es sollte nicht ne halbe Stunde brauchen auf dem Weg A-B-A.
> Danke schon mal #h#6
> Gruß vom Lance



Nimm Bühler Motoren ( Langsamläufer )

Die sind Stromsparend und sehr günstig!!!

Nehmen die Profis auch!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## chub24 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Hallo

Mein Vater hat immer Modellboote gehabt.

Er hatte Graupner Mototen drin.#6


----------



## mlkteam (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinen Futterboot die Graupner Speed 600 Eco verbaut..Sind stromsparende Motoren, die nicht allzu hoch drehen..Werde aber in meine nächsten Boot die Carson CE-4 Motoren einbauen, die brauchen zwar was mehr Strom haben aber mehr Kraft und Power...

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Insomnia (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Hab noch einen OS Max Mariner rumliegen, hat nur gut ne Stunde auf dem Buckel, ist also noch nicht mal ganz eingelaufen, 4,75 kubik mit Tank und Resorohr. 1,9 PS, läuft unter Last echt zuverlässig mit halbtauchender Schraube Wenn du den einbaust bist du der Schnellste am Teich! Macht mit nem Rennboot locker 90 Sachen...sollte für dein Futterboot reichen:vik: Oder: Seidel hat gute Sternmotoren: 15 PS! Oben draufschrauben und ein schöner Propeller dranne...dann kannst du fast fliegend anfüttern. Bestimmt sehr lustig.


----------



## Lance (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Der einfall mit dem OS ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich will die Fische angeln und nicht aus dem Wasser jagen  der dürfte ein wenig zu laut werden. Und Verbrenner sind auch nicht an jedem See erlaubt.
Gruß Lance


----------



## quappenkalle (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Hallo Lance
die Idee von Dirk wird die beste sein. Bühler Motore haben viel Kraft und sind, da sie Langsamläufer sind, auch sehr leise. Das mit der Lautstärke wäre mir persöhnlich am wichtigsten. Du verschreckst die Fische nicht und bekommst auch keinen Ärger mit anderen Anglern. Warum muß es denn ein teurer Jetantrieb sein? Ein normaler Motor mit Stevenrohr und Welle tun es doch auch und sind bei Conrad günstig zu haben. Wenn Du viel Kraut im Gewässer hast kannst Du ja einen Korb um die Schraube basteln.
Gruß Bernd (quappenkalle)


----------



## Blizard (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Motor für Futterboot*

Ein Graupner 600 ist schon gut Pres Leistung mit am besten. (Jetantrieb ist ziemlich anfällig) Das laute an solch einem Boot ist nicht der Motor sondern der Rumpf, der als Resonanzkörper agiert. Mit dem Korb um die Schraube ist so eine Sache  man hat nicht unerhäbliche Leistungsverluste.


----------

